# Radio Volume On Jennsen Radio



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

The radio in my TT has this great feature, when you turn it on the volume is automatically set to the highest level.







It does it every time regardless of what our power source is. If we turn it off and then turn it right back on, it goes to blasting again. My neighbors love me.









I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem, and if there is a solution to this problem.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Trevor
2007 28 RS-DS
2006 Silverado
Prodigy Brake Controller
Reese Dual Cam


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have the same issue and was going to play around with the remote and read the manual to see if there is a way to stop this.

Annoying isn't it?


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

If you play around with the remote (or God forbid we actually read the directions) you can set the volume on start up. It took me a while to figure that one out. Scares the daylights out of ya when it blasts our ears. And to think... In our younger days that was fun!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey thanks I'll have to look up how to do that. Now I just have to find the manual, it's around somewhere. I usually just start pushing the buttons to see what happens







.


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't really think that the manual is necessary, if I remember correctly there was a -setup- button on the remote and I think that the start up volume was the first setting, I dropped mine down to 4 I think.
Good luck.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The manual says to hold the power button for 3 seconds to program the turn on volume


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank God someone brought this up, i have the same problem but i forget to try to fix it by the time i get home but now i know.....thanks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I finally got mine adjusted after just messing with the menu button on the unit. Took me a few minutes to figure it out without the manual, but the volume is now set for 5 instead of 19


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

A remote?

I don't have one.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> A remote?
> 
> I don't have one.


I have a remote and never need to use it...
does that make you feel a little better??


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> A remote?
> 
> I don't have one.


Come on Jim... I know you like those *remote* campsites.
Don't try to be coy with us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

fixed it, finally....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> fixed it, finally....


You should leave the volume way up during your next trip out, then give the stereo a good whack and say...I'm sure that will fix it. Should amaze the kids....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just don't forget that if you disconnect your battery the next time you connect it back up it will be back at the default volume.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My stereo is fine when I turn it on
Look at the instuctions and set the radio up

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> A remote?
> 
> I don't have one.


I have three. One's brand new, one's 13 and one's 16.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Never noticed that problem. I either listen to my music way to loud or I am losing my hearing.....

Doesn't matter. I fixed it for good. Pulled out the Jensen and installed a JVC with DVD Player. Much better now.

Wayne


----------



## Captdah (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks, Mine always scared the dickens out of me.


----------

